# HmoobH8wj - help me out



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

I wondering if you guy can help out. im making a box perch and im making it out of 2 by 4. Now how would i nail and make it? give me some idea of how would i do it? 
thanks.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You have the frame---I'd use 1x4's for the perches. And 9 inch squares.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Ummm..... how do that help?..... how would i make each box with the 2 by 4. like nail to the wall? how would i nail to the one next to it and the one under? 

get me?


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

the drawing is confusing. lols sorry. i dont see the mid 2by4. sorry


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

*here my first row perch. what ya think? made out with 2by4. 
*










*now thinking should i make a box perch at the other wall. this is the wall im talking about. if i do how would i do it? the 2 corner will be so close. left corner ... help*


----------

